# How to breed vietnamese centipedes?



## KevinsWither (Jun 10, 2016)

Is there any way to breed vietnamese centipedes? Sexing them? What can babies eat?


----------



## 42LegAPede (Jun 11, 2016)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/sexing-scolopendra-dehaani.254073/

Also babies can eat pinhead crickets.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Quixtar (Jun 14, 2016)

These are probably the easiest centipedes to breed because they're so readily available. Just put a male and female together and wait for a sort of courtship ritual to happen where the male deposits a sperm web and leads the female to it. You'll want some pieces of cork bark in there to facilitate the deposition of the sperm web.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 14, 2016)

Or a toilet roll works as well. There is a thread on that somewhere here.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jun 14, 2016)

They don't cannibalize like Ts?


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 14, 2016)

Introvertebrate said:


> They don't cannibalize like Ts?


Well yes, there is always the risk of cannibalism, whcih is why you should be standing by with a paintbrush or a big flat piece of cardboard to separate them if it gets ugly...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mantisman 230 (Jun 15, 2016)

Sexing centipedes is neither easy nor safe without experience.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 15, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Well yes, there is always the risk of cannibalism, whcih is why you should be standing by with a paintbrush or a big flat piece of cardboard to separate them if it gets ugly...


A small jet of water can also suffice.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 15, 2016)

Staehilomyces said:


> A small jet of water can also suffice.


That's what I was going to suggest originally, however after being mauled by one of my Jerusalem crickets and spraying it with water to no avail I have realized that water may not be good enough...


----------

